# Anyone have any info on Perigestational Hematoma? Pls???



## pink32

HI,
I am nearly 9 wks pregnant (2moro) and i found out last week that i have a perigestational hematoma outside of the sac...Apparantly it is a small bleed which has dropped off the placenta...When i found out last week it was measureing at 34mm and now it is measuring at 16mm, so i guess its heading in the right direction as getting smaller. I am just sooo stressed out and scared of it getting bigger - praying it heals itself...

I had no idea i was pregnant hence why i was carrying on like usual, lifting things and being overly active which is what my Obstetrician believes has caused the hematoma..i'm on bedrest and have been since last week its just so hard with a 13 month old to really rest also.\

Does anybody have any info on this / or has had this etc? i am absolutely petrified....


----------



## drsquid

i wouldnt worry about it. i have one too. it isnt uncommon. ive been taking it easy since i found out but there is no proof exercise etc causes it and no proof that bedrest cures it. im not on bedrest. working like normal though i mostly sit at work. i had a bit of brown spotting the day after i noticed it on us and since then nothing. i know it is hard not to worry but... try not to =)


----------



## pink32

Thanks for responding.
Yes its sooo hard not to stress....
how far along are you? and has yours decreased in size at all?


----------



## drsquid

im 9weeks 6 days. i never really measured it. and just kinda vaguely look at it. i scan myself at work a lot.. never even bothered telling my ob about cause there is nothing much to do about it. ill mention it when i see her monday. i had spotting before my 7 week appointment and didnt see a bleed then, and then saw one umm maybe 8 weeks, spotted for half a day the next day. since then... nothing


----------



## pink32

oh really! well i'm glad u have not spotted again that's good!
I havent spotted yet and i wouldnt have even known had it not come up in the scan... I have weekly appointments now...
I guess what freaks me out is when the ob said he has seen hematomas become larger than the pregnancy and i guess then the pregnancy does not continue...i'm such a stress head that i just cannot get it out of my mind...Every little pain and niggle now i just freak it...
Good luck babe! i hope they go away for us both Xox


----------



## drsquid

yeah they can but that is crazy uncommon. makes more sense to worry about stuff you can do something about... ie eating, or sleeping etc. but given that i dont believe that stressing out or negative thoughts really has any effect on pregnancy or outcomes, i dont think you are hurting yourself (other than mentally).


----------



## pink32

Very true! just my nature i guess :)


----------



## pink32

Are you a doctor or nurse / work in medical profession? just thought i'd ask as you mentioned you scan urself? 

If so i guess you do have a great understanding of it all which i guess makes it easier...But when i was first told they just scared me half to death without really explaining it all...and ofcourse i take every negative comment rather than trying to focuse on any postives...


----------



## drsquid

i am a doctor.. radiologist =)


----------



## pink32

Makes life easier when you know what you are looking at loll :)


----------



## drsquid

looked again today. (new pic in my sig). bleed is gone =) and yeah but the downside is that i dont wanna find out what im having.. and that will be hard


----------

